# My brother is stupid!



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

My brother was in town from the Army yesterday. We hadn't been to the range in a while. And he was talking about how well he liked my new P99 AS. he kept going on and on about how he would like to to have one for carry when he's not on post. At the end of the range session I told him he could have it as a gift. I never got him a gift for graduating from West Point or getting married. I figured that this would be a good opportunity to make up for not giving him any gifts. I even had the box and paperwork and 4 mags for him to take home. I like my p99 a lot, I just figured that I would buy another one for myself in a month or two.

The moron flat out would not take the gun. He said he wanted to buy his own, even though he wanted one just like mine. Maybe if next time I put it in wrapping paper and put a bow on it, it will seem more like a gift and he will take it.

Seriously though, what kind of idiot turns down a free gun? Much less a free P99? :smt017


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:nutkick: :nutkick:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Does that make his screen name "Stupidbro"? :mrgreen:


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

Todd said:


> Does that make his screen name "Stupidbro"? :mrgreen:


:smt082 :nutkick:


----------



## DirtyDon (Feb 6, 2007)

Maybe he knows how much you like the gun and is being honorable. He can probably afford his own and just wanted to make you feel good about yours. Don


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Well crap.........tell him you'll sell it to him then:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

stupidman said:


> My brother was in town from the Army yesterday. We hadn't been to the range in a while. And he was talking about how well he liked my new P99 AS. he kept going on and on about how he would like to to have one for carry when he's not on post. At the end of the range session I told him he could have it as a gift. I never got him a gift for graduating from West Point or getting married. I figured that this would be a good opportunity to make up for not giving him any gifts. I even had the box and paperwork and 4 mags for him to take home. I like my p99 a lot, I just figured that I would buy another one for myself in a month or two.
> 
> The moron flat out would not take the gun. He said he wanted to buy his own, even though he wanted one just like mine. Maybe if next time I put it in wrapping paper and put a bow on it, it will seem more like a gift and he will take it.
> 
> *Seriously though, what kind of idiot turns down a free gun? Much less a free P99?* :smt017


A great brother that doesn't want to take your pride an joy, even as a gift.

Thank him for his service for me, will ya? :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

He's a man of honor and you should be very proud of him, I am. Please thank him for his service to our great country.


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes, I will thank him.

If anybody I know deserves the stinken free gun, it is him. He just got back from a really rough tour, he was in one of the worst areas in Baghdad. He is a 1st Lieutenant and a tank commander. And a few months back his Abrams tank was destroyed by an IED. Thank God him and his crew got out OK. Next time I offer him a free gun he had better take it. I'm not going to let him get away with that again.
:smt076


----------



## M&P40 (Jan 3, 2007)

that was a really nice thing for you to do by offering him your gun. i think its a pride thing, because i know i don't like getting things of such value for free. i have to feel like I've earned it or something. but still that was a real nice thing for you to do...


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Sounds like pride to me.
I'm the same way.


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

Send it to me. I got no pride.
I'm married.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

fattsgalore said:


> Sounds like pride to me.
> I'm the same way.


Same here. Plus there's a bond that comes with picking out your own gun...for me anyway.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Get him in a headlock and tell him to repeat after me: "I WILL TAKE YOUR FREE GUN!!!!"


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Give him a gift certificate for the price of the gun. He keeps his pride you have again given the offer of the pistol and you get to keep yours.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll be honest with you, I don't think he was trying to be nasty or anything like that. I wouldn't take a gun that I knew was someone's pride and joy either unless they were about to die or something and they just wanted to know it would be in good hands after they were gone.


----------



## InTheDawghouse (Feb 13, 2007)

Sounds alot like my little brother. When he got back from Desert Storm I thanked him for his service and told him how happy I was that he was back and only with minor injuries (we never got along as kids and got into some pretty bad fights) but he told me, "It was just a job, no big deal, I'm home now." Later, my sister in law showed me all of the medals and citations he received for bravery. He won't take anything I offer him either. I think the Army did it to him cause he would definitely take anything I had before he went in, whether I offered it to him or not.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Why don't you drive him to your local gun store and have him pick the gun he wants. You buy it as a gift for him. For his personal service in the military. Tell him it's your way of saying, thanks brother. :smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

:smt1099 God Bless our soldiers!:smt1099


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Give him a big salute for all of us.. Hug your brother tell him you love him then drive him to the local shop and offer to buy him one.. If he still won't take it leave it be..

Pride is a funny thing.

W


----------



## slugger6 (Jan 15, 2007)

First, tell him that this ole Vietnam vet extends his heartfelt appreciation for his service. Second, send the gun to me...*busdriver* already has more than his share.


----------

